# Swollen Vulva w/ pics.



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

At feeding time this evening I noticed some hay/straw stuck to Georgia's vulva. I decided to check and make sure she was ok and this is what I saw.
























Sorry the pics aren't that good. Not good lighting and she kept moving so it made it harder.

I used some water and cleaned her up. And started investigating. She has a couple cracks/scratches above the vulva that leads down to the opening. I got her cleaned up and parted the sides and looked at the inside area and she has a sore on the top part. 
I am going to take her temp, she felt awful warm when her ears brushed against my hand when I got her on the stand.

Should I just keep an eye on her, if she doesn't have a temperature? Or can I put something on her?

Thanks, I'm going to go take her temp.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

When did she kid? also it could be a bite of some kind and she has been rubbing it on the fence. If she hasnt kidded lately thne its probably a bite of some kind and maybe infected. Tough call..


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

She never has kidded. Never been bred.

Her temp is normal. 

Thanks!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sometimes their normal (heat or whatever) discharge or any less than perfect poo can get stuck to their tail, dry there and then rub the vulva until it forms a sore like that. Or hay can stick straight to any discharge on the vulva and rub.

We get that in recently fresh does. I just try to clean everything with warm soapy water to get the crust off and I give them a wipe a day with a teat wipe, too - to keep it from getting worse and/or infected.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wash good and pat dry keep watch on it without a temp wouldn't give antibiotics myself.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. :biggrin


----------

